# Block-Check-Clear (Stick grab clears) drill



## Guro Harold (Sep 26, 2007)

Ok, Remy Presas Jr. of MARPPIO showed me this drill in 2002...

A. Attacker strikes a #1
B. Defender counter with a block then check.
C Attacker grabs defender's stick with their left hand.
D. Defender pluck's attacker's hand to clear (at bend in wrist).

Repeat on #2 side (pluck or strip down (at bend in wrist).

From what I recall, this is in the "Pink Book" as well.


----------



## Carol (Sep 26, 2007)

Do you need to pluck the attacker's hand at the end?  I would think the stick come out with a solid tug from the defender...or maybe I'm wrong?  (I'm wrong a lot )


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 26, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Do you need to pluck the attacker's hand at the end? I would think the stick come out with a solid tug from the defender...or maybe I'm wrong? (I'm wrong a lot )


Good question, Carol!

The following strategies have come from my own accumulated experiences. 

Early phase - Always be aware of the potential grab in order to counter it. This can be done by occupying the opponent's hand by baiting or hitting it.

Mid phase - Counter the attempted grab before the opponent has had the opportuntity to seize the weapon (early clear -optimum timing).

Late phase - Execute cane release after unbalancing the opponent.  

BTW, if someone grabs the middle of the stick, it doesn't mean that it cannot be used against the attacker, since the defender still can effectively punch or execute uppercuts with the other portion of the stick.

Thanks,

Palusut


----------



## Charleston Combat (Sep 28, 2007)

This is in the pink book! Very good memory Guro Harold! " There are two types of sparring. The basic sparring, and free-style sparring. In basic sparring, no attacks are made and movements are prearranged and agreed upon. Whereas, in the free-style sparring nothing is pre-arranged and efforts to subdue the opponet are made. It is sort of actual combat only the strikes are controlled." This quote is from the pink book page 135 titled sparring. This drll is considered basic sparring. Brad


----------



## Carol (Sep 28, 2007)

What is the Pink Book?  <please forgive the thread hijack>


----------



## Charleston Combat (Sep 28, 2007)

I believe this is GM Remy's first book on Modern Arnis. It was first published in the Phillipines in 1974. It is often reffered to as the pink book because the cover is pink with a picture of GM Remy and Roland Dantes sword sparring in a ring. This book has been a great source of information for me, and I refer to it often. Brad


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 29, 2007)

Charleston Combat said:


> I believe this is GM Remy's first book on Modern Arnis. It was first published in the Phillipines in 1974. It is often reffered to as the pink book because the cover is pink with a picture of GM Remy and Roland Dantes sword sparring in a ring. This book has been a great source of information for me, and I refer to it often. Brad


Thanks Brad!

Also in addition to the information above, the "Blue Book" was the original book written in Tagalog and sold in the Philippines.

Books and media concerning Modern Arnis can be found here.

Palusut


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 29, 2007)

This calisthenic drill similar to the one described on page 65 of the "pink" book.


----------



## Charleston Combat (Sep 29, 2007)

They are very similar, both great drills. Thanks Brad


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 29, 2007)

Charleston Combat said:


> They are very similar, both great drills. Thanks Brad


 
Yes they are, especially since they are dealing with can releases.

What I like about this drill is that it helps you be mindful that sometimes you have to perform releases when your stick is seized as wel as your wrist.

Cool!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 30, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> What is the Pink Book?  <please forgive the thread hijack>



Please see this thread, and post by me for furhter explanation on the "Pink Book"  

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35144&page=7&highlight=pink+book+parsons


----------

